# Contest: red and white



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

All you have to do is guess how many things are in the box. Air doesn't count so that should make it easier. You can guess two times per day and it will end at midnight November 30 eastern standard time. International guesses are accepted.

The twelve (yes that is 12) closest guesses will win a car with the closest guess getting first pick and so on.

Here are the choices:
red first lap 55 Chevy
" " " 71 Dodge Charger
" " " 69 Dodge Daytona
" " " Can Am Racer (ladder not included)
" " " 71 Camaro
" " " Baja Bronco
white thunder tjet Dodge Challanger
" " " Pontiac GTO
" " " 70 Hemi Cuda
" " " 67 Corvette convertible
white thunder Xtraction Plymouth hemi Cuda
" " " Buick Grand National

Here are pics






























some are very small 












The box is 17X17X26 inches and holds 29 gallons. 

Good luck.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

1234????


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1143

and I like the Enterprise.

are those HO sitting folks for sale?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

First number I thought of was 1275...


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

843 for my guess


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

One dollar Bob....


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

or 971


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NoW tHiS iS a BuNcH. yEP it all starts with one and then two...before you know it you can't stop. 

I am going to say 5,257 

Bob...Nice collection of Clix...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

2750

Wes


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

5,256


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

What are the dimensions of the box.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

1868 pieces


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

My guess today is 1456
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

My guess 1911


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!!! Anudder contest!!!!


3255

is my guess!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

3001. Yep, looks like about 3001 to me.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

811

Old Blue


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

My guess 2285


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Judging by the dimensions of the box and the angle of the camera flash, there are 1872 pieces inside.Good luck to all.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

What else could it be ..... 2222


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Ahhhhh 792 is my guess :wave:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I'll say 2535 and 1717


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

725 items


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

426 clix?


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

2525 more or less


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Guessing 2400


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

5,246.

I think I'd have more fun grubbing through the box than running any of the cars. 

- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

New day... here's my 2 guesses for Thursday....

4,301...............3,975


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

1423 pieces


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

1967 and 1115


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

525 and 1701


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy todays guess is 1501.
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the contest

3427 is my guess


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

983 and 1210


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

2750 yesterday 

3420 today

Wes


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

2323 is my guess


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

3,419


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

3,688


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I am going with 6,000 today....Who - Ray!


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

my guess is 3624 1/2


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1043 and 943, one of those.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

**1380


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Two guesses for today.....
1109 and 2116


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

2020 and 1776


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning:
My friday guess is1625.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

You guy's are all wrong.It has to be 1955. Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

my second friday guess is of course 1320 DUh how simple.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

2010 or so


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

1857 so stop guessin y"all


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

3,687


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My 2 guesses for the day:


5591.........4500


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

1008 and 653


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

my guess is 1052


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

1234 ?


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

1,733


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

today I think 1427...


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

4187.

__________________


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

2850 


kcl


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

1974 and 1244


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

1776


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*how many*

1973 or 2011 is my guess.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

1888 and 2277


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

1913 and 2813


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

1550 and1560


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

3333 & 4444 today...O.K.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy Saturday guess's are 1325 & 1439
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today's guesses are brought to you by.... Horrorclix... Makers of fine zombies...

4705, 4002


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1969 and 3123

Wes


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

1057 and 999

Thank you ,
Old Blue


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

3500 and 3700


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

851 and 325


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

1970 and 2007


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

555 and 666

Old Blue


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

4,704


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

3336 & 3337 might be the answer? :woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today's 2 guesses..... 3805 and 3901


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

2906 & 2046


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

1964 & 1990


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

3,335


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

2010 and 1005


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy :
My Guess's for today are 1412 & 1506.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Todays guesses: 2197 and 1917.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

3,900


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

5110, 4100


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

2327 and 1957


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

4233 and 2632


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

1492 & 3220


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

7500 & 8000 and that should be pretty close I think?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy: My guess's for today are 1313& 1616.
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

2110 and 2210


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

1011 & 1110


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning:
My guess's for today are 1414 & 1515
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

929 and 957


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

2264 and 3264


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

3500 & 3600


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

3,599


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

800 900 

Thanks again,
Old Blue


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Darn, almost forgot today!!!

4275, 6420


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Today: 1112,2007 Thank you


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

900 and 1000


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

1287 and 988


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

I 'll take another guess at 982


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning :
My today guess's are 840 & 865.
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

1433 & 1366 this morn. Thanks 22tall!!


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

1341 and 1592


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

1130 and 1110


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

952 & 1216


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Today:987,1592


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

977, 1236


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey since I missed this thread for 7 days do I get the other 12 guess's I didn't get in??l:freakl


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

821, 689 thanks


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

1,592


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

652, 752


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

8,001 & 3,785


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

2525 and 1775


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

456 & 689


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

3,784


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

952 and 1107
Thanks!


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

1444 and 5329


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning :
My Thursday guess's are1045 & 745.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today's guesses....

3200, 4353... And thanks for the fun 22!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

wife says 989. ill go 1200


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

1634 & 2176


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

911 0r1201


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

3643 & 3924


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

1062 and 1726


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

4,352


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

4,351


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It must be...
1343


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

845, 868

Thanks,
Old Blue


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Today:3210,2468


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

999 and 1111


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

It must be 743 or 437


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today's guesses are:

6710,5660


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I'll try 512 or 820


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

1972 & 2204


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

674 is my guess


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

948 and 4837


----------



## tiker (Mar 5, 2008)

My first guess.. 2011 items.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

5555 & 6656


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

2111 and 2222


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy My Friday Guess's are 1010 & 1698.
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

560 & 986


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

2250 / 2940 jaybo !


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

659 and 923 

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Today:4321-4567


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

6,655


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

695 and 649


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

1300 and 1400


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

600 and 754

Thank you 

Old Blue


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

892


961:wave:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

howdy: my saturday guess's are 1078 & 999.
thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

1388 and 1562


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*If I don't win I won't cry...*

7119 & 5157 

Days go by...

I cannot lie...

I must try, try, try...

To guess the number...

My oh my...

Bob...the guessing guy...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today's guesses.....

5805, 6150. :woohoo:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

4050 & 4500


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

833 & 6262


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

6,261


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

954, 1488


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

5379 and 5674


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

709 and 809

Old Blue


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning:
Today (Sunday) guess's are 888 & 1088.
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

1622 and 1057


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

4710 & 4930


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

So many numbers..... and only one right one!! :freak: 

5050, 4866


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

976 & 1078


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

1227 & 2227


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't know why but the numbers 6 & 9 are stuck in my head right now 

Bob...Congratulations Texas A&M...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Today:2109,2419


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

2,418


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

790 and 845


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

1177 and 1899


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

2221 and 1439


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning and Howdy:
My Monday guess's are 1050 & 1710.
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

1634 & 2341


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today's guesses.... 5450, 6200


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

5090 & 5250


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

789 , 765


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*Guess*

356:thumbsup:


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

1500 and 1600


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

365 and1201


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

6,199


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

Tuesday 2072 and 884


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

3522 & 2387


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

5345 & 5450


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

5,449


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I almost forgot today whew:
My guess's are 1009 & 1313
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Today:4118,5555


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

2142 and 1238


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

750 and 1700


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

1832

1419


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

3678 & 4789 while there is still time.

Thanks, Bz


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

5,554


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

1492,or786


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Definitely 937 or 1541...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

4,788


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

my guess 1563


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving eve: My guess's are 980 & 777.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

wed. 2113 and 780


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

1111, And 787

Ob


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

3057 & 3120


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today's guesses....

9000, 10,000 Dream big!! LOL


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi guys, just a few days left. Some are pretty close. Here is a hint: 1/76 and 1/144 scale people are like sand poured on gravel. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

5464 & 2415


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

5,463


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Today:1076,1144. HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

1280, 1320

Gobble Gobble

Old Blue


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

653 or 1310


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

Turkey day picks: 3388 and 3109


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving day:
my guess's today are 2112 && 2410.
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

5555 & 5700


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today's guesses....

7750, 8455


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

3245 & 1352


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm full allready


1437

1082


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

1,436


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the contest. I'll try 1953 & in honor of the 
1st Thanksgiving dinner-1621. Happy Thanksgiving to All!!


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

1274 or 684


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

Friday 3073 and 2918


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

7,749


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning:
My Black Friday guess's are 1313& 666.
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Only slot shopping for me today clyde.

1044

1173


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

854 and 1325

old blue


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today's shots in the dark...

7250, 7900


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

8,454


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

For Friday, 1,066 & 1243.


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

2255 and 1687


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

5950 & 6200


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

1389 & 976


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1112 & 911

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Today-11/26/2010...
5353,3964


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

1966 and 1968


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

6,199


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

731 or1131


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

1345 and 783

Old Blue


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

56 & 129

Jeauxcwails


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

2447 and 3223


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

1150 and 1250


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Today-11/27/2010
3719,4344


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

my Saturday guess's are 1780 & 1930
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

1741, 888


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

1485 & 1922---


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

6262 & 7272


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

1847

2018:wave:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

alpink and Rolls- both of you seem to have guessed the same number twice. I want to spend the next Thanksgiving with you guys.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Some numbers just "feel" right!! Thanks for running this great contest, 22!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

6399 & 6550


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

3371 and 1941


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Today-11/28/2010
4344,4546


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

10,000 & 20,000


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

1255 and 755


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

1313 and 813


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

4,545


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

4222 and 4333


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

5954 & 8414


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today's guesses....

9684, 8888


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

2500 & 2300


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yes 22tall, I have been using a number, usually one less than someone else has already posted as a strategy to be within reasonable striking distance to the correct number of items in the bin. I might have mistakenly posted the same number twice.

I now request to be excused from participating any further and request to have any prize I might have been eligible for sent to G00DWRENCH 88


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*If I loose someone else gets it....*

If I win I am keeping my prize...3541 and 1453

Bob...My Mamma didn't raise no sucka...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Sucka I'm winning your prize! 

3540 & 1454


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

1350 and 1450


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

alpink said:


> yes 22tall, I have been using a number, usually one less than someone else has already posted as a strategy to be within reasonable striking distance to the correct number of items in the bin. I might have mistakenly posted the same number twice.
> 
> I now request to be excused from participating any further and request to have any prize I might have been eligible for sent to G00DWRENCH 88


I'm confused. This is the third contest I have done and it doesn't take long to see some people use a strategy. Yours I call "The Price Is Right" strategy. I don't have any problem with it. 

I thought it was funny that in my previous contest three picked the same number. I think it is very funny that two guys would pick their own number twice. 

I will honor your request. I just don't get the attitude.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I still stand on my guess.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

1222 and 1344

Thanks for doing this,
Old Blue


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

1812 orrrrrr 1776


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Happy Monday:
My guess's for today are 1820 & 1660.
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

4447 and 4592


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

3254 and 1894


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

5579 & 6007


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

2612 & 2755


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

plymouth71 said:


> Hey Sucka I'm winning your prize!
> 
> 3540 & 1454


3539 & 1455

:roll:Take that....hahahahaha...Sucka :roll:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL Bob!!! Today's guesses are:

9270, 11,201


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Today-11/29/2010
6969,6307


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Monday--1835 & 2627!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> 3539 & 1455
> 
> :roll:Take that....hahahahaha...Sucka :roll:


3538 & 1454 !!!

Wes


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

1389 and 995


Thank you,
Old Blue


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

5672 and 5454


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

1302 and 861


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today's shots in the dark....

8209, 7302... Thanks again 22!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

9006 & 6842


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning:
My Tuesday guess's are 1895 & 2002.
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

4231 & 3340


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Ok-1345 & 1986


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

7777777777 & 88888888888888

Thanks 22!!!!!! Great fun indeed...BZ


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Less than 4 hours to go.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

1531 and 1122


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

This was a great idea, 22!! Lots of fun. Thanks again for putting it together!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree!!! These contests are always a blast!! Thanks 22!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

3791 or 7216


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Today-11/30/2010
3912,4992


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

2001 and 641


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

It's over. Give me a couple minutes to tabulate.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks to everyone that participated. I was surprised how close some of the guesses were. The number of items was 5877. The wild card was the 1/144 and 1/76 people. 1800 of those.

THE RESULTS
1 slotcarman 5805
2 Rolls 5954
3 70SS 5970
4 bobhch 6000
5 Hefer 5674
6 Ric AS 51 5672
tie for 7th
Super Coupe 5555
alpink/Goodwrench 88 6199
9 Plymouth 71 5464
10 dslot 5246
11 Lype Motorsport 7216
12 tjetsgrig 4351

Tie breaking question for Super Coupe and Goodwrench 88:
What percentage are zombies?

Slotcarman gets the first pick. Post your pick here so the next person knows what is left and pm me your address.

If you made a guess between 4351 and 7216 and I missed it let me know. I am sure I can find something to make you happy.

Congrats to all the winners! :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet!!! I won something!!! Thanks 22!! Seeings I'm a Poncho type, I'll go for the T jet GTO... AWESOME!!!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

22tall,
Thank you for having this contest. It was really a good time. 

Old Blue


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I made the winner's list?!? I can't believe it!! I'm feeling mighty lucky!! Since you can't go wrong with the classics, I think I'll go for the 55 Chevy. Thank you so much, 22tall!! :woohoo:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Great contest and thanks 22tall. I will choose the Buick Grand National


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Congradulations to the winners and thanks to 22 Tall for hosting the contest. It was a lot of fun and very challenging. Merry Christmas everyone and once again Congrads.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Irealize I 'm near the bottom of the list, so please let me know when It's my turn to pick... My initial choices would be :

white thunder Xtraction Plymouth hemi Cuda
" " " 69 Dodge Daytona

" " " 71 Dodge Charger

" " " 71 Camaro


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Tie Breaker?
79% Zombies.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

speaking for g00dwreck88, who cannot post until after christmas, 78%. 22tall, thank you for having the contest and congratulations to all who won. my attitude is not with you, rather with another who insisted that I am not worthy of posting or taking part in any fun here. sorry if I gave you the wrong impression. if you won't take my guess for g00dwreck, then, by all means award that prize to Super Coupe. thanx again for being a good sport.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

alpink said:


> speaking for g00dwreck88, who cannot post until after christmas, 78%. 22tall, thank you for having the contest and congratulations to all who won. my attitude is not with you, rather with another who insisted that I am not worthy of posting or taking part in any fun here. sorry if I gave you the wrong impression. if you won't take my guess for g00dwreck, then, by all means award that prize to Super Coupe. thanx again for being a good sport.


The percentage of zombies in the box 8.167%.

alpink, thanks for the info. I am happy once again. My advice is ignore that person.

Back to business. How about you get in touch with goodwrench88. Post his car pick and send me your address or his. I want everyone to get their car before xmas.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

will do. get back to you ASAP.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Congratulations to the victors!:thumbsup: 22Tall, thanks for the contest.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Congratulations to the victors!:thumbsup: 22Tall, thanks for the contest.



Ditto Dom.

Who counted all of them??


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Wooooooooooah I won...sorry for the Delay in my pic of cars....uuuuum,

ummmmmmmmmmmm, uuuuuuuuuuum

Baja Bronco please!

Thank you very much...I knew there were lots of them. Will PM my adress in just a second...Thanks again 22tall and Merry Christmas to all. 

Bob...Hot Dog I won something...zilla


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I guess I'm next. Thanks 22tall! My guess was very scientific. It was the year I was born and the year I graduated high school. All that said I'll have the T-jet 70 Hemi Cuda. Thanks for all the fun!


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

My turn. Well my son's turn. He looked at the box of things and made his guess on the way to school. He would like to pick the white thunder tjet Dodge Challenger.

Thanks-Rick and Brad


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Car picking is going smoothly. Looks like I will be able to send them out early next week. Tomorrow we have our last race of the season with lighted Tomy Jaguars. Must limber up my index finger.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi 22tall
I was last on the list, let me know whats left. Will PM my address later today. Thanks for having the contest!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

That was a neat contest, thanks for it! Happy holidays!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

on behalf of g00dwreck88, please make our pick the white thunder hemi cuda. I'll PM an address real soon.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I would like the 67 Corvette Convertible.Thank you,and Thank you for the Awesome Contest.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll take the Daytona please!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Thanks!!!*

Just catching up from my time away from the forum, and *Wow!* I find out I've won a car. :hat: And with my lonely little single guess!

Thanks so much for your generosity, 22Tall. Contests like this add excitement and fun to the forum.

I think the Can Am is still available. If so, I'd like it. If not, the Charger, or whatever's left.

I've sent a PM with my address.

Cheers,
-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

By the way, who gets the box of toys? 

-- D


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah... I'd be interested in buying a couple of the n-gauge people for the train layout I'm working on for my son...


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I will be going to the post office tomorrow.

Lype Motorsport and tjetgrig still have to pick. The two remaining cars are both First Lap cars 71 Camaro and 71 Charger.

Plymouth71, I will throw in a few little folk. 

71SS you have a pm

Glad everyone had fun. 

I don't like winter.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

22tall, thank you for the fun contest.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Old Style Broncos Rule...*

22tall,

Man I love this Bronco! Just got it today in the mail.

Can't thank you enough man as I had a set of these when they came out but, had to sell them when work got slow last year. I will ALWAYS keep this one and remember that it came from you.










Slot cars are great Chistmas Presents and this will be one of two that I will get this year. This and the Christmas exchange. 

Merry Christmas everyone!! :hat: 

Bob...Thank You 22tall...zilla


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

You're welcome Bob. Always glad when one of my babies goes to a good home.

Lype motorsport- I still need your address.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

22tall,

This beauty is fantastic! I absolutely LOVE it! Just arrived today.












When I showed it to my kids and told them the story, they went crazy! We don't have anything like this - we'll always treasure it and remember your kindness! Great contest. Thanks, thanks, thanks! It is SOOO cool.

:woohoo:

Giddy in Nor Cal,

Rolls and kids


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I got the White Lightning Hemi Cuda today. Goodwrench Dan wants it forwarded to the fund raiser and I will do that pronto. thank you for the contest and Merry Christmas. al


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

22tall,
Just recived the car Today.What an AWESOME LOOKING Machine.Thank you and Thank you for the fun contest. Tom


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Received the Buick today. Thanks for the car and the contest.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I got mine today too!!! My first White Thunder!!! Thanks 22 for a fun contest, and super fun prizes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

You're all welcome. The last two went out today.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

:woohoo: Giggling with anticipation!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Got the red Can-Am in yesterday's mail. Thanks, 22tall. Never owned a car with silver tires before. 

-- D


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I got Mail! Yippee!! Thank you ever so much... You could have sent it 1st Class, An extra special thank you for that... My son will flip finding this in his stocking... Saves me from buying a Life Like generic Nascar here. (No AW dealers close by)


----------

